# Advice on how likely safe synthesis of amphetamine can be undertaken by a noob



## Cryptohippo (May 29, 2022)

Hello amazing people, I'm guessing that most of you guys are professional chems or at least have higher level of education in this area. 
I dont. 16 years ago i wondered if i would ever be able to make my own amphet ( ive reaserched the effects of this product everyday for last 20 years). At that time the only resources available was the anarchist cook book so i stayed well away. 
Since watching a video on this forum which showed the process step by step i was suprised how easy it actually appears. Please would someone advise whether this can SAFELY be done by a cautious but inexperienced person (yeild would only ever be intended for personal reaserch). Also to be very clear im am not interested in methamphetamine synthesis.
Any advice much appriciated. 
Cheers


----------



## HEISENBERG

A person with no knowledge of chemistry can synthesize amphetamine. But very few people can do it right the first time. If you try hard, after a few attempts, you can achieve very good results. The main thing is experience.


----------



## rickyrick

Cryptohippo said:


> Hello amazing people, I'm guessing that most of you guys are professional chems or at least have higher level of education in this area.
> I dont. 16 years ago i wondered if i would ever be able to make my own amphet ( ive reaserched the effects of this product everyday for last 20 years). At that time the only resources available was the anarchist cook book so i stayed well away.
> Since watching a video on this forum which showed the process step by step i was suprised how easy it actually appears. Please would someone advise whether this can SAFELY be done by a cautious but inexperienced person (yeild would only ever be intended for personal reaserch). Also to be very clear im am not interested in methamphetamine synthesis.
> Any advice much appriciated.
> Cheers



CryptohippoTry it small scale until you get it.It is very easy.Just be careful with mercury compunds.First make sure you have everything as safe as possible.Gloves,lab coat,ventilation,eye protection.respirator,eye wash station,emergency shower,fire extinguisher.If you need any help just ask.Good luck.


----------

